# AVG "Locked File.Not Tested"



## duhwinning (May 17, 2011)

So this has never happened before in my full computer scans with AVG, but today i decided to run a scan and as it was scanning, alot of the folders it was attempting to scan were "locked", saying "locked file.not tested" Ive been using AVG for a couple of years on several of my previous computers and this has never happened. I am using an administrative account, nor do i have any other accounts. any suggestions?


----------



## joeten (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi it could be a system file there is also this http://forums.avg.com/ww-en/avg-free-forum?sec=thread&act=show&id=17825


----------



## duhwinning (May 17, 2011)

hello, thanks for replying, but in the thread that you posted it only resolves to not report if files are locked. If i have never seen this in any of my scans, nor have i tampered with any of the settings to "report" the locked files, how could i unlock these files, rather than ignore the fact they're being overlooked?


----------



## joeten (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi if it is in use whilst the scan is in progress then it will not be open to the scan,some files are hidden by default also http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/tutorial151.html
the link also shows how to set avg properly you might try another antivirus to see if it reports the same issue avira,avast or some other you may prefer


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

A bootable AV CD can scan the entire system because no files will be "in use". But if you remove anything, especially system files that are infected, keep track of them because if they prevent booting, they need to be replaced. Though nothing beats bootable AV's for cleaning a system, removing something necessary is their danger. So keep that in mind. BitDefender actually makes a log of what it did and stores it on the hard drive. So later if you need to find out what it removed, it is fairly easy to do.

I would be suspicious if you haven't seen this before. Malware obviously doesn't want you to scan it.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

You should first create a Restore Point before you try anything else. I've not used AVG myself but you may find there is a setting that stops it scanning inside locked files, not sure if this quote from another forum relates to your version of AVG but might point you in the right direction. The Windows system files are locked for there own protection.



> To see the setting for a manual scan, select "Change scan settings" under Scan whole computer on the Computer scanner page. Select "Set additional scan reports..." on the next dialog screen. You will see a bunch of options, one of which is to report locked files. If this was set inadvertently, you can uncheck it


----------



## joeten (Jan 15, 2009)

Good advice there


----------

